# Oracle Touch overheating



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

This is a query on behalf of my son who (like me) has the Oracle Touch, but he's in the US, so it's the Breville version.

After the machine has been used, then left on for a while, it starts making hissing noises, emits steam from the wand and gets very hot. The power button doesn't work, so the only option is to pull the plug out. After leaving it off for a while it recovers and works normally again.

Does anyone have any advice / remedies please? Thanks.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

If it's still in warranty return to breville it's rare there's an easy fix with these machines


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks Ronan. Unfortunately it's out of warranty.


----------

